# British Passion-info for landowners please



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd like to pass on the info about British Passion to our local farm shop and pick-your-own fruit farm but I can't get the link from the British Passion site to work ( the one with the print out for potential landowners who might be interested)

Carol - are you there please ?

G.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried a PM to Carol, that might work for you


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good thinking Holmes...!  

Done,

Thanks

G.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ah my fault, give me 5 mins and i'll upload the new documents


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok they are there now, the subscription mailing list will be back in operation in around 30 mins as well so people can resubscribe to show interest


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't think it is anything you did /didn't do Dave as I was trying from the 
www.britishpassion.com site itself.

Thanks anyway !

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol I run that site as well G 
The lists are nearly finished and available for anyone interested to register their interest again, the articles are already back uploaded and available for your download G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave but I still can't get either the English or German version.

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ah my fault typo in the path, try now


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Still not responding !

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

you got me now, its working fine here, ah have you refreshed your page, hit CTRL-F5 whilst your browser has the British Passion front page displayed to get the most recent copy of the site if you / your isp has it cached


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This did the trick...sorry Dave; i didn't know about that one.

G.


----------

